# Made The Jump To A 2008 23rs



## cblake (Sep 18, 2007)

Finally made the decision to move from our Niagara Popup to the 23RS Outback! The decision was helped by my growing family of 3 daughters, wife, and dog (boxer). Imagine all of us in a popup...NOT. So we went to the Hershey Camper Show and, after looking at just about every camper, we decided on the Outback. It had the floorplan, length, storage, quality that we were looking for. Then, much to my surprise, I found this site which 'sealed the deal' in my mind. Great advice and insight on this forum. We now look forward to much more comfortable camping!









CB


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper. The 23rs is a great model. Keep us posted about your trips now.

There's a lot of us that moved up from pop ups. Those boxers need more room.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Join us next fall in Lancaster
You wont be sorry








http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=18937

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

One thing that you may not be aware of -- but in a recent very scientifically conducted survey by some top secret US Govt group studying RV'rs -- it was determined that the very best looking -- and smartest -- folks who own an TT actually own a 23RS ...

How interesting....

But everytime i look in the mirror -- i can see how that would be true...

LOL


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> One thing that you may not be aware of -- but in a recent very scientifically conducted survey by some top secret US Govt group studying RV'rs -- it was determined that the very best looking -- and smartest -- folks who own an TT actually own a 23RS ...
> 
> How interesting....
> 
> ...


Has to be a good lawyer comment some where for this statement


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi cblake


















AND Congrats on your new 23rs!! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome cblake to the Outbackers and as John so humbly said come and join us for the Rally in Lancaster next fall









Ed


----------



## cblake (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone....now on to the mods!

BTW, while doing the walkthrough of the TT with the mechanic I asked about putting a bike rack on the rear bumper. He said it was perfectly fine since the recent models now have the bumper welded to the frame. Not believing him, we both looked under the TT and sure enough the bumper was welded to a frame extension which was then welded to the main frame.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to outbackers.com








Congrats on your new TT









Thor


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Outback. I traded from a pop up also. Welcome to Outbackers.


----------

